
China, Russia and the return of the civilisational state - pseudolus
https://www.newstatesman.com/2019/05/china-russia-and-return-civilisational-state
======
nutcracker46
Civilizational states. For all of the throwbacks who would rather see the
world regress 300 years than enjoy the progress and peace brought by
globalization.

To Balkanize the planet? To let Trump, Putin, and Xi run the world? To bloody
hell with the three of them. This is the kind of bullshit that makes really
big wars.

Get the nukes ready, all of them.

